# How far from full am I??



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 55gal tank. An Aqua Clear 20-40 filter, a Aqua Tech 50 filter and a bubble wall along the back of the tank. Substrate is gravel. Planning on turning it into a planted aquarium in the distant future.

These are the inhabitants:
4 platys
3 swordtails
2 glass catfish
2 guppys
1 red eye tetra
1 phantom tetra
2 sailfin mollys

The inhabitants change a little. The pregnant females get moved to my fry tank and put back after dropping their fry. Right now I have 3 females in the fry tank. 

What I'm wondering is if this tank is almost full or if I have a lot more capacity room to play with. 

Also, who do you think would go well in there??


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I think maybe a few more, but only a few. maybe some neons?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally, I think you could quite a bit more. I would limit it to 8-10 more though - of the same type of fish you have in there now. 

FWIW, a buddy of mine has two 55gal tanks. I've seen both of them with nearly a 100 fish in each - mostly guppies. He never does water changes and only tops off. One AC 110 for the filter.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I think you could have more as none of them are big and messy. The glass catfish and tetras are schooling fish so consider getting more of them. In a school they will be more comfortable and interesting to watch.


----------



## underwaterking (Oct 23, 2010)

Google aqadvisor, its a great site for stocking levels and all that.
If you have problems with the web in internet explorer, try it on firefox


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah you can def get a few more, i would go wtih more of what you have the red eyes like to school.


----------

